# epson stylus color 600 , faire fonctionner sous OSX 10.3



## dbr22 (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir , 
ca m'arrangerait bien d'autant qu'elle fonctionne toujours tres bien et que j'ai des cartouches en reserve !
mais mon G3 qui est maintenant sous OS 10.3 ne gere plus le port de l'unite centrale par lequel elle fonctionnait tres bien quand l'ordi etait sous OS 9
par contre l'ordi a une carte ajoutée avec 2 ports USB ; n'y aurait-il pas un moyen pas onereus de realiser une adaptation de connexion ?
merci par avance à ceux qui peuvent m'aider


----------



## Blizzard01 (7 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'ai un G4 qui tourne sur 10.3.9 et j'utilise une epson stylus color 600 mais j'ai aucun problème


----------



## dbr22 (8 Septembre 2005)

oui . . . MAIS ton G4 n'a que des ports USB ou FireWire ?
alore comment fais-tu pour connecter une epson stylus color 600 dont l'extremite du cable ne s'adapte qu'un un   "port imprimante " comme il n'y en a que sur les vieux macs ?
sur mon G3 elle est connectee a ce port ( je ne sais pas comment on l'appelle ) mais OS X 10.3 ne la connait pas . peut-etre faudrait-il un driver special ?
merci de bien vouloir me depanner


----------



## dbr22 (18 Septembre 2005)

Le 17 sept. 05, à 11:07, Blizzard01 a ecrit :

MOn G4 a des port USb et FireWall c surement pour ca que ça marche et je pense
qu'il te faut un driver spécial
excuse moi pour cette réponse en retard


Ben justement ! je ne comprends toujours pas  ! 

Car une epson stylus color 600 ( la mienne du moins , et je pense qu'elles sont toutes identiques ) a un cordon pour la relier à l'unite centrale qui ne se termine pas par une prise USB ni FW  mais une prise " ancienne generation " qui s'adapte au port imprimante classique  des anciens macs et en partticulier de mon G3 . Et dans ce cas , je ne vois pas comment tu peux la brancher sur ton G4 qui n'a que des prises USB et FW  ?  ? 
J'ai deja explique tout cela et je suis vraiment etonne que tu ne vois pas du tout de quoi je parle .
Ca m'arrangerait que quelqu'un d'autre vienne nous departager .
OU alors c'est qu'il y a plusieurs sortes de epson stylus color 600 ?  ?  ?  ?  ?  ?  avec des cordons differents ?  ? mais j'avais deja pose la question au service apres-vente de epson et ils ne voyaient pas de solution .
C'est pourquoi ta reponse laconique me surprenait terriblement .

Merci


----------



## caroline0123 (18 Septembre 2005)

bonjour c est une petite discussion qui m interresse : je viens d avoir un mac et les cordons de l'imprimante ne sont pas compatible avec mon mac et on m a dit qu il n y avait pas de moyen de relier cette imprimante a mon mac et que je devais en racheter une ; mais je prefere un peu attendre n y a t il pas un cable qui me permettre de pallier a ce problème ?


----------



## dbr22 (19 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour , 
tu dis : "   epson color 680  "  je ne connais pas cette imprimante mais comme toutes les epson il y a des chances pour qu'elle ait été ou soit compatible avec un certain modele de mac
Tu ne dis pas quel est ton mac et son systeme d'exploitation ( mac OS 9...  ou X 10 ...  ) et le type des ports de connexion dont dispose ton unité centrale    ?  ?  ?  ?  

à plus


----------



## rgajla (29 Septembre 2005)

Sur les vielles epson il y a 2 ports un por parallele (pour PC) et un port serie pour mac  (vraie lenteur)

Si tu veux la connecter en USB, achete un adaptateur port série vers usb chez "keyspan" je crois.
 Mais bon il faut un soft pour que ça marche bien (il est compris avec l'adaptateur) je ne sais pas si c'est encore compatible avec OSX.

Il vaut tout de meme mieux acheter un adaptateur "port parallele vers USB"  c'est beaucoup plus rapide.
je me souviens avec une stylus 1520 ça allait vraiment beaucoup plus vite qu'avec le port série natif.

A mon avis vue le prix des imprimantes, il vaut mieux en acheter une neuve en USB et filer la tienne à une asso?


----------

